# Printing Heat Transfer Vinyl



## okmatthew (Aug 28, 2018)

I realize this Forum is mainly about Silk Screen Printing but I am interested in printing on Heat Transfer Vinyl.

Is there anyone who knows about this?


----------



## socceronly (Jul 22, 2012)

With or On?

Like using it to make a shirt or printing on the vinyl itself.... both and a combination are possible


----------



## BraaaaapGraphics (Jul 6, 2015)

several company's make vinyl that you can print on such as sisers color print easy or sub block just watch to make sure what inks they will print with((ie ECO SOL ) and what substrate they are for


----------



## okmatthew (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks...

Do you know about heat transfer enough I can ask a question? 

Is there a different heat transfer medium required for Heat Transfer on substates of Cloth like T-Shirts, etc. and Solid Ceramic or Metal, Nonporus substrates?


----------



## yoffer (Mar 26, 2010)

Heat transfer to materials is generally garment film, heat transfer to hard substrates is usually sublimation or a laser transfer paper like a magic touch type material, for garments you usually use a cutter/plotter for sublimation it’s an inkjet printer.


----------



## Jeepcachr (Jul 13, 2018)

You can use an adhesive vinyl for hard surfaces, that's easiest. You can also use HTV on hard surfaces. Look for YouTube videos for techniques.


----------



## okmatthew (Aug 28, 2018)

Thanks for Y'all's Help!


----------



## kinjal (Jun 16, 2018)

Printing Heat transfer vinyl for textiles are produced quickly and easily.Different equipments are required:
1.Heat transfer press
2. Vinyl Cutters / Plotters
3. Thermal heat transfer film.
4. Computer


----------

